# Poll for Solar power



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am told that most Caravaner's and Motorhomers like to have as little impact on the environment as possible and also most like to be a 'green' as reasnobly possible. Apparently other polls report 83% in favour for caravaners and motorhomers in favour of a low impact accroach to our environment. 

To fulfil a low impact aproach, Solar Power appears to be a big interest to Motorhomers and Caravaners. Personaly I think this is a great technoligy and would like to see more of it. 

I am interested, and hope others will be interested to know about motorhomers's views on this, Please could you indicate in the poll if you have Solar Power, are thinking of fiting solar power or have no wish to use Solar Power. 

thanks for your interest, 

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Whoops, I'm the first negative one - not because I'm against solar power, per se, just that I've not seen a need for it so far. That means it joins the list of 'just something else to go wrong that I'm happy to do without.'

I guess it depends on how you use your MH. We use ours to tour around during the day, which gives more than enough charge in the single 85AH habitation battery to carry us through to the next day.

Another potential downer for me would be the thought of having a hole drilled in the roof for the wires to come through. I seem to remember a few posts about leaks and water damage caused in precisely this way.

However, I do love gadgets and keep thinking about that suitcase solar panel thing that you just prop up outside somewhere. But then it would probably only end up joining the satellite-in-a-suitcase that now resides permanently unopened in our attic.....


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi
A solar panel is one of the best extra's anyone can fit. Pity manufactures don't fit them as standard. If anyone is interested in buying one go for the biggest in wattage you can afford. Hope this helps.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

<Another potential downer for me would be the thought of having a hole drilled in the roof for the wires to come through. I seem to remember a few posts about leaks and water damage caused in precisely this way>

My roof fitting is glued and sealed awith Sikaflex. No holes drilled to mount it only for the cable gland. The panels are usualy attached with Sikaflex also so again no holes to be drilled.

Previously I had various boats and used various polyurathane sealants ie Sikaflex type compounds about and below water. Properly used its exelent.

If you are unsure try a test by sticking two pieces of wood tegether and try to pull them apart when its set. Id recon your pull the surface off the wood rather than have the joint fail. In our case with Motorhome roofs, make sure what ever surface you have is clean and dry and the paint or what ever is well attached as this is more likyl to fail rather than the Sikaflex. Always mask both sides of the joint up too to get rid of any overspill and then you can always use some washing up liquid on your finger to smooth it down.

I take the point about useing the engine as a charger, but Solar is my number one essential accesory.

Dave


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Electrical energy generated from a solar panel charging base vehicle battery and 2 x 110 volt leisure batteries whilst vehicle is at rest = freedom and independence. Add to this a SOG unit and you have two of the most useful and money saving additions to any camping car. I have fitted both and have not regretted either. Watching the charger display pushing free energy into the batteries from the panel, even on a cloudy overcast day - for nothing - is a very satisfying feeling. Plus not having to buy/use toilet chemicals, or having to endure the smell of the loo each time the flap is opened, is also very pleasing. 

All the best

Spindrifter


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Solar panel for this country, Ha Ha, would be better fitting a rain powered one.

Ian.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Great piece of kit which I wouldn't be without. I know I will probably never get my money back but I do know I don't need a hook-up now over a static weekend and never if we are wildcamp hopping.

Johnny F


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'd like a woodburning stove in mine too :lol: :lol:.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Solar panels are great....we stay on cl sites for upto 5 days at a time and never have to charge the batteries by any other means but the panel, and we watch sky tv every evening.

Keith.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"would be better fitting a rain powered one."

What a cracking idea. Now where's Trevor Bayliss got to .....

Dave


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The holes and leaks in my roof were caused by a rush at the end of the install. If time is taken and it is done properly no problems. My Van is back to 100% now  

The roof has more holes drilled in it than a tetley tea bag and non leak (now) due to copious quantities of sika flex 

2 x 130 Watt solar panels charging 4 200Ah batteries gives me almost unlimited independence from a hookup.

Karl


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Nothing better that knowing you are putting back (for free) what you are using via the solar panel - makes me feel I have reduced my carbon footprint, even after burning all the fuel to get where I want to be!!!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I find it comical that we are encouraged to reduce our fuel/carbon emissions while at the same time the UK powers that be fail to provide overnight facilities for Motorhomes. We have often had to book on to a site & drive all the way back to it because there was nowhere to wildcamp(using lots of extra fuel), only to drive all the there again the next day to visit!(It would have been more friendly to the environment to camp overnight & move on in the morining :? ) I'm all for looking after the planet, but sometimes the bureacracy leaves you dumdfounded 8O 8O


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am interested in solar power but often wonder if the battery can be overcharged - what happens to the power when the battery is full?


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*solar panels*

Greetings,

Since having our solar panel fitted we have never had the need to have the hook up on at home and have camped since with no mains supply.

The two 110ah batteries are always well charged, but we will have to wait until winter comes and we need the heater on for our camping trips to see if it can keep up or not!

I would say that 85 watts is about the minimum size on talking to other motorhomers.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

gromett said:


> 2 x 130 Watt Solar Panels charging 4 200Ah batteries gives me almost unlimited independence from a hookup.
> 
> Karl


Karl that lot must add to your weight allowance...that's some allowance...but great if you have the payload to cope... We had 2 x 45watt and 2 x 110 batteries, and that did us proud without hook-ups - except perhaps about 5 times in 5 years.... so good and WILL be on our next motorhome, as well as the SOG, as stated another great invention.... along with the lpg bottles/tank.

Carol


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

My van is parked up at my garage which is about 40m away from the house and it`s a bit of a pain when I need to hook up cos I cant just run a cable to it through fear of someone tripping up,so I have to move it and bring it to the front of the house for a top up.  A solar panel in this situation would be a real benefit to stop all the faffing about as well as being independent on site.

steve


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I am interested in solar power but often wonder if the battery can be overcharged - what happens to the power when the battery is full?


A small panel, say less then 30W will not produce enough current to overcharge your batteries. When installing a larger one you should also fit a "charge controller" which will limit the current when your batteries are full. For more info read the excellent write up on solar power written by Frank (Sallytraffic). Its on the main menu left hand side of home page.

Trevor


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Solar panels*

I have an Kyocera 80Watt solar panel.
My MH is not parked on my drive but stored some distance away. When not in use and in the winter I may visit it approx monthly to check it out.

Thus far I have not had any problems in starting the diesel which I put down to the SP maintaining the vehicle and leisure batteries in prime condition.

Would not be without it!!

Ron


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Solar Panels*

Hi to all

2 x 50 watt solar panels, into 2 x 85 AH gell batteries, with no holes in the roof, the cable runs down the galley stack, and the panels are mounted on Pro-bars,

1 x 20 watt solar panel (portable) into the lighter socket when parked up, as the cab radio runs of the engine battery,


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Solar Panels, into 2 x 85 AH gell batteries, with no holes in the roof, the cable runs down the galley stack, and the panels are mounted on Pro-bars,

1 x 20 watt solar panel (portable) into the lighter socket when parked up, as the cab radio runs of the engine battery,[/quote]

Hi Cowly,

Why not fit a Van Bitz battery master and your roof mounted SP will charge the engine battery as well.

We have had the radio wired to the leisure (two 100amp) batteries so there is no drain on the engine battery.

Also having the 12 volt socket (not the cigar lighter) in the cab rewired to the leisure batteries.

We have a 60 watt solar panel and it meets all our needs, we have had the panel now for nearly ten years and was one of our better buys.

Don*


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

I would *love* solar in my van, but the economics just don't allow it.

I fulltime.

Whilst working summers in the UK I have to pay for campsites where electricity is included, no need therefore for solar.

Winters I wildcamp in southern europe. But what with internet, dvds and now satellite my daily power requirement is 20 to 30 amps. My calculations based on the sunshine last winter showed that even with a tilting panel (- and WHY are those so hard to buy I wonder, because flat panels in wintertime are very inefficient!! ) I'd have been generating around 10 amps daily on average, ie way below needs. So for now it's more cost effective for me to run with 4 110Ah batteries and make 23 hour stops at campsites one night in every 10 to 14 days and charge up from mains. For total campsite costs of around £150 on a six month winter trip I can have the electricity that even a £1000+ solar system would struggle to provide.

As I say, I'd love to have solar, and for lots of reasons. But until the costs come down it's not for me.


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

I completely agree regarding the cost of it and would hope in this day and age that there were some tax consesions or something to encourage us to be energy efficent and get the cost down.

Any one fancy writing a pettition to their local MP ?

It is extreemly convenient though no the less and I still wouldnt be with out it.

Im very encouraged by the positive poll, better than I had thought.

Dave


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

Had an 85 watt Solar panel fitted this July by Leisure Tech of Clitheroe. Best thing I have done. My friend who sometimes travels with me uses a ResMed sleep apnea machine for his breathing at night and usually brings along 4 large power packs. we had a chat to another chap with an apnea machine whilst on the C&CC rally at New milton this summer and he uses the 12 volt and said it does not use much power. So a quick call to ResMed at Abingdon (floods had abated) and my friend then drove up the A34 and collected a 12 volt cable. It had to be the correct one for the machine so did cost £50. The fellow camper was correct. It used very little power and what was used was recharged by the Solar panel. We also used the 12 volt TV each night and did not worry about leaving the lights on for reading in bed. We were without Mains for 16 nights and had no worries. Best bit of kit around is a Solar Panel.


----------

